# Soil test results



## Bigfudge16 (10 mo ago)

Hey all, I'm new here and looking for some advice on remedying my soil. I just got started working on my lawn last summer so I'm still learning quite a bit.

Attached a soil test I had done back in august. Just sent out another this week so I will see what has changed. I have a lot of pine trees in my neighborhood and i'm constantly cleaning up pine needles so I always assumed lots of lime to counteract the acidity but from what I've learned I was never putting down nearly the amount needed for the size of my lawn (Id put down 50 lbs or so every few weeks spread across 10k). Also put down a lot of Scotts triple action starter fert with my overseeding project last fall hoping to remedy my low N and K.

What I never addressed was the high phosphorous and magnesium which I attributed to Milorganite and just stopped using and went to Scotts.

Based on what the test showed, is heavy lime what I need here? and what type? I've read that it can also raise magnesium which is already high?

Basically I'm looking for a first glance reaction. Thanks!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

This looks like a MySoil test. I can't help with recommendations as I am no expert, but I will say that you are much more likely to get assistance, and a better test, with results from a more reputable lab like Waypoint Analytical or Midwest Labs.

Another thing to add is the Waypoint S3M test is $16.50 in comparison to the $29.99 MySoil Test Kit. Nearly half the price and better, can't go wrong there.


----------



## Jeff120 (Aug 14, 2019)

lbb091919 said:


> This looks like a MySoil test. I can't help with recommendations as I am no expert, but I will say that you are much more likely to get assistance, and a better test, with results from a more reputable lab like Waypoint Analytical or Midwest Labs.
> 
> Another thing to add is the Waypoint S3M test is $16.50 in comparison to the $29.99 MySoil Test Kit. Nearly half the price and better, can't go wrong there.


Where did you see the price for waypoint? I have been searching their site for 10 minutes and cant find a price list!
Thanks!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Jeff120 said:


> lbb091919 said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like a MySoil test. I can't help with recommendations as I am no expert, but I will say that you are much more likely to get assistance, and a better test, with results from a more reputable lab like Waypoint Analytical or Midwest Labs.
> ...


That's from my invoice last year. I don't think I could ever find it on their website. You might try calling though.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Jeff120 I used Waypoint this year, the one in Wilson, NC. The turnaround time and their customer service was excellent.


----------

